# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل الأموات يسمعون كلام الأحياء ، وما حقيقته مع الدليل ؟

## ابوعمارالغامدي

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده. وبعد:فللموتى حياة خاصة ، وهي حياة برزخية ، ولها أحوال وأوضاع معينة أطلعنا الله تعالى على بعضها ، وما لم نطلع عليه نكله إلى عالمه جل وعلا ، وقد ثبت في السنة ما يدل على أن الأموات يسمعون كلام الأحياء في بعض الأحوال ، ولا يدل هذا على أنهم يسمعون كل كلامهم ، وذلك من مثل ما ثبت عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "العبد إذا وضع في قبره وتولي وذهب أصحابه إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم أتاه ملكان فأقعداه..." متفق عليه . وعن أنس رضي الله عنه في قتلى بدر : "فجعلوا في بئر بعضهم على بعض ، فانطلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انتهى إليهم فقال : يا فلان بن فلان ، ويا فلان بن فلان : هل وجدتم ما وعدكم الله ورسوله حقا ؟ فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني الله حقا؟ قال عمر : يا رسول الله كيف تكلم أجسادا لا أرواح فيها ؟ قال : ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم غير أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يردوا علي شيئا" متفق عليه واللفظ لمسلم . وهذا محمول عند العلماء على أن هناك حالات سماع خاصة فربما عرفها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبر عنها .وأما قوله تعالى : "وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور" فهذه قد جاءت في سياق من ختم على قلبه فلا يفهم الخطاب من الكتاب والسنة ، وأن مثله كمحاولة إسماع الموتى في الأحوال العادية والعامة ، فلا تعارض هذه الآية الأحوال الخاصة التي دل الدليل على أنهم يسمعون فيها ، ولو كانوا يسمعون لسن وشرع تلقين الموتى .وأما ما جاء عن ابن شماسة المهري قال : حضرنا عمرو بن العاص وهو في سياقة الموت ... قال : "فإذا أنا مت فلا تصبحني نائحة ولا نار ، فإذا دفنتموني فشنوا علي التراب شنا ، ثم أقيموا حول قبري قدر ما تنحر جزور ويقسم لحمها حتى أستأنس بكم وأنظر ماذا أراجع به رسل ربي" رواه مسلم ، فهذا رأي منه ولم يتأيد بقول الصحابة أو فعلهم ، كسائر ما ينقل عن الصحابة في مثل ذلك ، كإطالة الغرة في الوضوء ، وكالتعريف في الأمصار ، وكغرس جريد النخل على القبر ، مما لم تعمل به الأمة في عهد الصحابة . والله أعلم.وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.فضيلة الشيخ  سليمان الماجد

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

نصوص السنة الصحيحة  مصرحة بالسماع ولا يوجد حديث واحد لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ينفي السماع ولا شك أن السماع ثابت بالنصوص الصحيحة الصريحة ولا يوجد نص واحد من السنة يخصص تلك النصوص ، وسماع الأموات لا يقاس بالعقل ولا بالتخمين ولا مجال فيه للعقل  والنصوص المصرحة بالسماع مثل حديث سماع قرع النعال وحديث أستأنس بكم وأعرف ما ذا أراجع به رسل ربي وحديث مَا أَنْتُمْ بِأَسْمَعَ لِمَا أَقُولُ مِنْهُمْ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ جَوَاباً ) ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِمْ فَجُرُّوا بِأَرْجُلِهِمْ ، فَأُلْقُوا فِي قَلِيبِ بَدْرٍ ، وحديث ( السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ لاحِقُونَ ، وحديث أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ( أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : ( إِنَّ الْمَيِّتَ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ يَحْمِلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُغَسِّلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُدَلِّيهِ فِي قَبْرِهِ ) ، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : وَهُوَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ مِمَّنْ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا ؟ قَالَ : مِنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ، فَانْطَلَقَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ إِلَى أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ، فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ : مِمَّنْ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا ، قَالَ : مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، إلى غير ذلك من النصوص التي قالها المشرع ولم يصل إلينا نص واحد من السنة يخالفها أو يخصصها فالواجب علينا الإيمان بهذه النصوص وبما دلت عليه ، والوقوف عندها لأنها قالها المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى .   
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الميت يعرف من يزوره ، ولهذا كانت السنة أن يقال : السلام عليكم أهل دارِ قوم مؤمنين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لا حقون ، ويرحم الله المستقدمين منا ومنكم ، والمستأخرين ، والله أعلم .
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : وقد شرع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته إذا سلموا على أهل القبور ، أن يسلموا عليهم سلام من يخاطبونه ، فيقول : السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين ، وهذا خطاب لمن يسمع ويعقل ، ولولا ذلك لكان هذا الخطاب بمنزلة خطاب المعدوم والجماد ، والسلف مجمعون على هذا ، وقد تواترت الآثار عنهم ، بأن الميت يعرف زيارة الحي له ، ويستبشر به ، وقال أيضاً : ويكفي في هذا تسمية المسلِّم عليهم زائراً ، ولولا أنهم يشعرون به لما صح تسميته زائراً ، فإن المزور إن لم يعلم بزيارة من زاره ، لم يصح أن يقال زاره ، هذا هو المعقول من الزيارة عند جميع الأمم ، وكذلك السلام عليهم أيضاً ، فإن السلام على من لا يشعر ، ولا يعلم بالمسِّلِمِ محال ، وقد علم النبي أمته إذا زاروا القبور ، أن يقولوا : سلامٌ عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون ، يرحم الله المستقدمين منا ومنكم ، والمستأخرين ، نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية ، وهذا السلام والخطاب والنداء لِمَوجُود ، يسمع ، ويخاطب ، ويعقل ويرد ، وإن لم يسمعِ المسلِّم الرد ، وإذا صلى الرجل قريباً منهم شاهدوه ، وعلموا صلاتَهُ ، وغبطوه على ذلك.  
ومما يدلعلى أن الميت يسمع السلام من الحي ومخاطبته ما ثبت في غير ما حديث في السلام علىالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، منها : عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلىالله عليه قال : " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام " .أخرجه أبو داوود في كتاب المناسك ، باب زيارة القبور رقم ( 2041 ) 2 / 534 ، وأحمد 2 / 527، والطبراني في الأوسط رقـم ( 3092 ) 3 / 262 ، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى 5 / 245 ، وشعب الإيمان رقم ( 1581 ) 2 / 217 ، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داوودرقم ( 2041 ) 1 / 570 ، وفي مشكاة المصابيح رقم ( 925 ) 1 / 291 ، ومنها : عن عماربن ياسر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله وكلبقبري ملكاً أعطاه أسماع الخلائق فلا يصلي علي أحد إلى يوم القيامة إلا أبلغنيباسمه واسم أبيه هذا فلان بن فلان قد صلى عليك " أخرجه البزار في مسنده رقم ( 1425 ) 4 / 254 – 255 ، وذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 10 / 162 ، وقال : نعيم بن ضمضمضعفه بعضهم وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح ، وذكره الألباني شاهداً في السلسلة الصحيحة 4 / 44 – 45 ، ومنها : عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم : " أكثروا الصلاة علي فإن الله وكل بي ملكاً عند قبري فإذا صلى علي رجلمن أمتي قال لي ذلك الملك : يا محمد إن فلان بن فلان صلى عليك الساعة " . أخرجهالألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم ( 1530 ) 4 / 43 – 45 وصححه .
قال الشيخ محمد الأمينالشنقيطي رحمه الله : " عند قوله تعالى : ( أَوَ مَن كَانَ مَيْتًا ) أي كافرًافأحييناه أي بالإيمان والهدى وهذا لا نزاع فيهوفيه إطلاق الموت وإرادة الكفر بلاخلاف وكقوله لّيُنذِرَ مَن كَانَ حَيّاً وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَوكقوله تعالى وَمَا يستوي الأحياء وَلاَ الأموات أي لا يستوي المؤمنون والكافرونومن أوضح الأدلّة على هذا المعنى أن قوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَىالآية وما في معناها من الآيات كلّها تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه يحزنه عدمإيمانهم كما بيّنه تعالى في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُلَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِى يَقُولُونَ وقوله تعالى وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُصَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ وقوله وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وقوله تعالى فَلاَتَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ وكقوله تعالى فَلاَ تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَعَلَيْهِمْ حَسَراتٍ وقوله تعالى فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَى ءاثَارِهِمْإِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بهذا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفاً وقوله تعالى لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌنَّفْسَكَ أَلاَّ يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدّم إيضاحهولما كان يحزنه كفرهم وعدم إيمانهم أنزل اللَّه آيات كثيرة تسلية له صلى الله عليهوسلم بيّن له فيها أنه لا قدرة له صلى الله عليه وسلم على هدي من أضلّه اللَّه فإنالهدى والإضلال بيده جلَّ وعلا وحده وأوضح له أنه نذير وقد أتى بما عليه فأنذرهمعلى أَكمل الوجوه وأبلغها وأن هداهم وإضلالهم بيد من خلقهم ومن الآيات النازلةتسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله هنا إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى أي لا تسمعمن أضلّه اللَّه إسماع هدى وقبول وَمَا أَنتَ بهادي الْعُمْىِ عَن ضَلَالَتِهِمْيعني ما تسمع إسماع هدى وقبول إلاّ من هديناهم للإيمان بآياتنا فَهُم مُّسْلِمُونَ، والآيات الدالَّة على هذا المعنى كثيرة كقوله تعالى إِن تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْفَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِى مَن يُضِلُّ وقوله تعالى وَمَن يُرِدِ اللَّهُفِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْيُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يُطَهّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ وقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِىمَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ولكن اللَّهَ يَهْدِى مَن يَشَاء وقوله تعالى أَفَأَنتَ تُكْرِهُالنَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَن تُؤْمِنَ إِلاَّبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَجْعَلُ الرّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ إلى غير ذلكمن الآيات ولو كان معنى الآية وما شابهها إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى أي الذينفارقت أرواحهم أبدانهم لما كان في ذلك تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ترى واعلمأن آية النمل هذه جاءت آيتان أُخريان بمعناها الأولى منهما قوله تعالى في سورةالروم فَإِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلاَ تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاء إِذَاوَلَّوْاْ مُدْبِرِينَ وَمَا أَنتَ بهادي الْعُمْىِ عَن ضَلَالَتِهِمْ إِن تُسْمِعُإِلاَّ مَن يُؤْمِنُ بِئَايَاتِنَا فَهُم مُّسْلِمُونَ ولفظ آية الروم هذه كلفظ آيةالنمل التي نحن بصددها فيكفي في بيان آية الروم ما ذكرنا في آية النمل والثانيةمنهما قوله تعالى في سورة فاطر إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُسْمِعُ مَن يَشَاء وَمَا أَنتَبِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ وآية فاطر هذه كآية النمل والروم المتقدمتين لأنالمراد بقوله فيها مَن فِى الْقُبُورِ الموتى فلا فرق بي قوله إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُالْمَوْتَى وبين قوله وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ لأن المرادبالموتى ومن في القبور واحد كقوله تعالى وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَن فِىالْقُبُورِ أي يبعث جميع الموتى من قُبِر منهم ومن لم يقبر وقد دلَّت قرائنقرءانيّة أيضًا على أن معنى آية فاطر هذه كمعنى آية الروم منها قوله تعالى قبلهاوَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَإِن تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ لأن معناها لا ينفعإنذارك إلا من هداه اللَّه ووفّقه فصار ممن يخشى ربّه بالغيب ويقيم الصلاة وَمَاأَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ أي الموتى أي الكفار الذين سبق لهم الشقاءكما تقدّم ومنها قوله تعالى أيضًا وَمَا يستوي الأعمى وَالْبَصِيرُ أي المؤمنوالكافر وقوله تعالى بعدها وَمَا يستوي الأحياء وَلاَ الأموات أي المؤمنون والكفارومنها قوله تعالى بعده إِنْ أَنتَ إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ أي ليس الإضلال والهدى بيدك ماأنت إلا نذير أي وقد بلّغت التفسير الثاني هو أن المراد بالموتى الذين ماتوا بالفعلولكن المراد بالسماع المنفي في قوله إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى خصوص السماعالمعتاد الذي ينتفع صاحبه به وأن هذا مثل ضرب للكفار والكفار يسمعون الصوت لكن لايسمعون سماع قبول بفقه واتّباع كما قال تعالى وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْكَمَثَلِ الَّذِى يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ دُعَاء وَنِدَاء فهكذا الموتىالذين ضرب بهم المثل لا يجب أن ينفى عنهم جميع أنواع السماع كما لم ينف ذلك عنالكفار بل قد انتفى عنهم السماع المعتاد الذين ينتفعون به وأمّا سماع آخر فلا وهذاالتفسير الثاني جزم به واقتصر عليه أبو العباس ابن تيمية كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاءاللَّه في هذا المبحث وهذا التفسير الأخير دلَّت عليه أيضًا آيات من كتاب اللَّهجاء فيها التصريح بالبكم والصمم والعمى مسندًا إلى قوم يتكلّمون ويسمعون ويبصرونوالمراد بصممهم صممهم عن سماع ما ينفعهم دون غيره فهم يسمعون غيره وكذلك في البصروالكلام وذلك كقوله تعالى في المنافقين صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَفقد قال فيهم صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ مع شدّة فصاحتهم وحلاوة ألسنتهم كما صرّح به في قولهتعالى فيهم وَإِن يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ أي لفصاحتهم وقوله تعالىفَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُم بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ فهؤلاء الذين إن يقولواتسمع لقولهم وإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوا المسلمين بألسنة حداد هم الذين قال اللَّه فيهمصُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ وما ذلك إلاَّ أن صممهم وبكمهم وعماهم بالنسبة إلى شيء خاص وهوما ينتفع به من الحقّ فهذا وحده هو الذي صمّوا عنه فلم يسمعوه وبكموا عنه فلمينطقوا به وعموا عنه فلم يروه مع أنهم يسمعون غيره ويبصرونه وينطقون به كما قالتعالى وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ سَمْعاً وَأَبْصَاراً وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَا أَغْنَىعَنْهُمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَلاَ أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلاَ أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مّن شيء وهذا واضحكما ترى ، وقد أوضحنا هذا غاية الإيضاح مع شواهده العربية في كتابنا دفع إيهامالاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب في سورة البقرة في الكلام على وجه الجمع بين قوله فيالمنافقين صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ مع قوله فيهم وَلَوْ شَاء اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَبِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وقوله فيهم سَلَقُوكُم بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ وقولهفيهم أيضًا وَإِن يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ وقد أوضحنا هناك أن العرب تطلقالصمم وعدم السماع على السماع الذي لا فائدة فيه وذكرنا بعض الشواهد العربية علىذلك مسألة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة اعلم أن الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه هو أن الموتىفي قبورهم يسمعون كلام من كلّمهم وأن قول عائشة رضي اللَّه عنها ومن تبعها إنهم لايسمعون استدلالاً بقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وما جاء بمعناها منالآيات غلط منها رضي اللَّه عنها وممن تبعها وإيضاح كون الدليل يقتضي رجحان ذلكمبني على مقدّمتين الأولى منهما أن سماع الموتى ثبت عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلمفي أحاديث متعدّدة ثبوتًا لا مطعن فيه ولم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ذلك خاصبإنسان ولا بوقت والمقدمة الثانية هي أن النصوص الصحيحة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيسماع الموتى لم يثبت في الكتاب ولا في السنة شيء يخالفها وتأويل عائشة رضي اللَّهعنها بعض الآيات على معنى يخالف الأحاديث المذكورة لا يجب الرجوع إليه لأن غيره فيمعنى الآيات أولى بالصواب منه فلا ترد النصوص الصحيحة عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلمبتأوّل بعض الصحابة بعض الآيات وسنوضح هنا إن شاء اللَّه صحة المقدمتين المذكورتينوإذا ثبت بذلك أن سماع الموتى ثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير معارض صريح علمبذلك رجحان ما ذكرنا أن الدليل يقتضي رجحانه أمّا المقدمة الأولى وهي ثبوت سماعالموتى عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد قال البخاري في صحيحه حدّثني عبد اللَّهبن محمد سمع روح بن عبادة حدّثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة قال ذكر لنا أنس بنمالك عن أبي طلحة أن نبيّ اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر يوم بدر بأربعة وعشرينرجلاً من صناديد قريش فقذفوا في طوي من أطواء بدر خبيث مخبث وكان إذا ظهر على قومأقام بالعرصة ثلاث ليال فلمّا كان ببدر اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشدّ عليها رحلهاثم مشى واتّبعه أصحابه وقالوا ما نرى ينطلق إلا لبعض حاجته حتى قام على شفة الركيفجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم يا فلان ابن فلان ويا فلان ابن فلان أيسرّكمأنكم أطعتم اللَّه ورسوله فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربّنا حقًا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكمحقًا قال فقال عمر يا رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواحلها فقال رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي نفس محمّد بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لماأقول منهم قال قتادة أحياهم اللَّه له حتى أسمعهم توبيخًا وتصغيرًا ونقمة وحسرةوندمًا فهذا الحديث الصحيح أقسم فيه النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الأحياء الحاضرينليسوا بأسمع لما يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أولئك الموتى بعد ثلاث وهو نص صحيحصريح في سماع الموتى ولم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك تخصيصًا وكلام قتادة الذيذكره عنه البخاري اجتهاد منه فيما يظهر وقال البخاري في صحيحه أيضًا حدثني عثمانحدّثني عبدة عن هشام عن أبيه عن ابن عمر رضي اللَّه عنهما قال وقف النبيّ صلى اللهعليه وسلم على قليب بدر فقال هل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقاًثم قال إنهم الآن يسمعون ماأقول فذكر لعائشة فقالت إنما قال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إنهم الآن ليعلمون أنالذي كنت أقول لهم هو الحق ثم قرأت إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى حتى قرأت الآيةانتهى من صحيح البخاري وقد رأيته أخرج عن صحابيين جليلين هما ابن عمر وأبو طلحةتصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أُولئك الموتى يسمعون ما يقول لهم وردّ عائشةلرواية ابن عمر بما فهمت من القرءان مردود كم سترى إيضاحه إن شاء اللَّه تعالى وقدأوضحنا في سورة بني إسرائيل في الكلام على قوله تعالى وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌوِزْرَ أُخْرَى أن ردّها على ابن عمر أيضًا روايته عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنالميّت يعذّب ببكاء أهله بما فهمت من الآية مردود أيضًا وأوضحنا أن الحقّ مع ابنعمر في روايته لا معها فيما فهمت من القرءان وقال البخاري في صحيحه أيضًا حدّثناعياش حدثنا عبد الأعلى حدثنا سعيد قال وقال لي خليفة حدثنا ابن زريع حدثنا سعيد عنقتادة عن أنس رضي اللَّه عنه عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن العبد إذ وضع فيقبره وتولّى عنه أصحابه وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم أتاه ملكان فيقعدانه فيقولان ما كنتتقول في هذا الرجل محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول أشهد أنه عبد اللَّه ورسولهفيقال أنظر إلى مقعدك من النار أبدلك اللَّه به مقعدًا في الجنّة الحديث وقد رأيتفي هذا الحديث الصحيح تصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الميّت في قبره يسمع قرعنعال من دفنوه إذا رجعوا وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ولم يذكر صلى الله عليهوسلم فيه تخصيصًا وقال مسلم بن الحجاج رحمه اللَّه في صحيحه حدّثني إسحاق بن عمر بنسليط الهذلي حدّثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت قال : قال أنس كنت مع عمر ح وحدثناشيبان بن فروخ واللفظ له حدّثنا سليمان بن المغيرة بن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال كنّامع عمر بين مكّة والمدينة فتراءينا الهلال الحديث وفيه فقال إن رسول اللَّه صلىالله عليه وسلم كان يرينا مصارع أهل بدر بالأمس يقول هذا مصرع فلان غدًا إن شاءاللَّه قال فقال عمر فوالذي بعثه بالحقّ ما أخطأوا الحدود التي حدّ رسول اللَّه صلىالله عليه وسلم فجعلوا في بئر بعضهم على بعض فانطلق رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلمحتى انتهى إليهم فقال يا فلان ابن فلان ويا فلان ابن فلان هل وجدتم ما وعدكم اللَّهورسوله حقًّا فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني اللَّه حقًّا قال عمر يا رسول اللَّه صلى اللهعليه وسلم كيف تكلّم أجسادًا لا أرواح فيها قال ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم غيرأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يردوا عليّ شيئًا حدّثنا هداب بن خالد حدّثنا حماد بن سلمة عنثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك قلتى بدرثلاثًا ثم أتاهم فقام عليهم فناداهم فقال يا أبا جهل بن هشام يا أُميّة بن خلف ياعتبة بن ربيعة يا شيبة بن ربيعة أليس قد وجدتم ما وعدكم اللَّه حقًّا فإني قد وجدتما وعدني ربي حقًّا فسمع عمر قول النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول اللَّهاكيف يسمعوا وأنّى يجيبوا وقد جيفوا قال والذي نفسي بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقولمنهم ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يجيبوا ثم أمر بهم فسحبوا فألقوا في قليب بدر ثم ذكر مسلمبعد هذا رواية أنس عن أبي طلحة التي ذكرناها عن البخاري فترى هذه الأحاديث الثابتةفي الصحيح عن عمر وابنه وأنس وأبي طلحة رضي اللَّه عنهم فيها التصريح من النبيّ صلىالله عليه وسلم بأن الأحياء الحاضرين ليسوا بأسمع من أولئك الموتى لما يقوله صلىالله عليه وسلم وقد أقسم صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ولم يذكر تخصيصًا وقال مسلمرحمه اللَّه في صحيحه أيضًا حدّثنا عبد بن حميد حدّثنا يونس بن محمد حدّثنا شيبانبن عبد الرحمان عن قتادة حدّثنا أنس بن مالك قال قال نبيّ اللَّه صلى الله عليهوسلم إن العبد إذا وُضع في قبره وتولّى عنه أصحابه إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم قال يأتيهملكان فيعقدانه الحديث وفيه تصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بسماع الميّت في قبرهقرع النعال وهو نصّ صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى وظاهره العموم في كل من دفن وتولّىعنه قومه كما ترى ومن الأحاديث الدالَّة على عموم سماع الموتى ما رواه مسلم فيصحيحه حدّثنا يحيى بن يحيى التميمي ويحيى بن أيوب وقتيبة بن سعيد قال يحيى بن يحيىأخبرنا وقال الآخران حدّثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن شريك وهو ابن أبي نمر عن عطاء بنيسار عن عائشة رضي اللَّه عنها أنّها قالت كان رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلمكلّما كان ليلتها من رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من آخر الليل إلى البقيعفيقول السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين وأتاكم ما توعدون غدًا مؤجلون وإنا إن شاءاللَّه بكم لاحقون اللَّهمّ اغفر لأهل بقيع الفرقد ولم يقم قتيبة قوله وأتاكم ماتوعدون وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم عنها قالت كيف أقول لهم يا رسول اللَّه صلى اللهعليه وسلم قال قولي السلام على أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ويرحم اللَّهالمستقدمين منّا والمستأخرين وإنّا إن شاء اللَّه بكم للاحقون ثم قال مسلم رحمهاللَّه حدّثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وزهير بن حرب قالا حدّثنا محمد بن عبد اللَّهالأسدي عن سفيان عن علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان رسول اللَّهصلى الله عليه وسلم يعلّمهم إذا خرجوا إلى المقابر فكان قائلهم يقول في رواية أبيبكر السلام على أهل الديار وفي رواية زهير السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنينوالمسلمين وإنا إن شاء اللَّه بكم للاحقون نسأل اللَّه لنا ولكم العافية انتهى منصحيح مسلم وخطابه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل القبور بقوله السلام عليكم وقوله وإنا إنشاء اللَّه بكم ونحو ذلك يدلّ دلالة واضحة على أنهم يسمعون سلامه لأنهم لو كانوا لايسمعون سلامه وكلامه لكان خطابه لهم من جنس خطاب المعدوم ولا شكّ أن ذلك ليس من شأنالعقلاء فمن البعيد جدًّا صدوره منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيأتي إن شاء اللَّه ذكرحديث عمرو بن العاص الدالّ على أن الميّت في قبره يستأنس بوجود الحيّ عنده ، وإذارأيت هذه الأدلّة الصحيحة الدالَّة على سماع الموتى فاعلم أن الآيات القرءانيةكقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وقوله وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّنفِى الْقُبُورِ لا تخالفها وقد أوضحنا الصحيح من أوجه تفسيرها وذكرنا دلالة القرائنالقرءانية عليه وأن استقراء القرءان يدلّ عليه ، وممّن جزم بأن الآيات المذكورة لاتنافي الأحاديث الصحيحة التي ذكرناها . ..
أضواء البيان فيتفسير القرآن بالقرآن للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 6 / 126- 142

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

نصوص السنة الصحيحة مصرحة بالسماع ولا يوجد حديث واحد لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ينفي السماع ولا شك أن السماع ثابت بالنصوص الصحيحة الصريحة ولا يوجد نص واحد من السنة يخصص تلك النصوص ، وسماع الأموات لا يقاس بالعقل ولا بالتخمين ولا مجال فيه للعقل والنصوص المصرحة بالسماع مثل حديث سماع قرع النعال وحديث أستأنس بكم وأعرف ما ذا أراجع به رسل ربي وحديث مَا أَنْتُمْ بِأَسْمَعَ لِمَا أَقُولُ مِنْهُمْ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ جَوَاباً ) ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِمْ فَجُرُّوا بِأَرْجُلِهِمْ ، فَأُلْقُوا فِي قَلِيبِ بَدْرٍ ، وحديث ( السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ لاحِقُونَ ، وحديث أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ( أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : ( إِنَّ الْمَيِّتَ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ يَحْمِلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُغَسِّلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُدَلِّيهِ فِي قَبْرِهِ ) ، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : وَهُوَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ مِمَّنْ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا ؟ قَالَ : مِنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ، فَانْطَلَقَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ إِلَى أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ، فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ : مِمَّنْ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا ، قَالَ : مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، إلى غير ذلك من النصوص التي قالها المشرع ولم يصل إلينا نص واحد من السنة يخالفها أو يخصصها فالواجب علينا الإيمان بهذه النصوص وبما دلت عليه ، والوقوف عندها لأنها قالها المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى . 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الميت يعرف من يزوره ، ولهذا كانت السنة أن يقال : السلام عليكم أهل دارِ قوم مؤمنين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لا حقون ، ويرحم الله المستقدمين منا ومنكم ، والمستأخرين ، والله أعلم .
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : وقد شرع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته إذا سلموا على أهل القبور ، أن يسلموا عليهم سلام من يخاطبونه ، فيقول : السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين ، وهذا خطاب لمن يسمع ويعقل ، ولولا ذلك لكان هذا الخطاب بمنزلة خطاب المعدوم والجماد ، والسلف مجمعون على هذا ، وقد تواترت الآثار عنهم ، بأن الميت يعرف زيارة الحي له ، ويستبشر به ، وقال أيضاً : ويكفي في هذا تسمية المسلِّم عليهم زائراً ، ولولا أنهم يشعرون به لما صح تسميته زائراً ، فإن المزور إن لم يعلم بزيارة من زاره ، لم يصح أن يقال زاره ، هذا هو المعقول من الزيارة عند جميع الأمم ، وكذلك السلام عليهم أيضاً ، فإن السلام على من لا يشعر ، ولا يعلم بالمسِّلِمِ محال ، وقد علم النبي أمته إذا زاروا القبور ، أن يقولوا : سلامٌ عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون ، يرحم الله المستقدمين منا ومنكم ، والمستأخرين ، نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية ، وهذا السلام والخطاب والنداء لِمَوجُود ، يسمع ، ويخاطب ، ويعقل ويرد ، وإن لم يسمعِ المسلِّم الرد ، وإذا صلى الرجل قريباً منهم شاهدوه ، وعلموا صلاتَهُ ، وغبطوه على ذلك. 
ومما يدل على أن الميت يسمع السلام من الحي ومخاطبته ما ثبت في غير ما حديث في السلام علىالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، منها : عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلىالله عليه قال : " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام " .أخرجه أبو داوود في كتاب المناسك ، باب زيارة القبور رقم ( 2041 ) 2 / 534 ، وأحمد 2 / 527، والطبراني في الأوسط رقـم ( 3092 ) 3 / 262 ، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى 5 / 245 ، وشعب الإيمان رقم ( 1581 ) 2 / 217 ، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داوودرقم ( 2041 ) 1 / 570 ، وفي مشكاة المصابيح رقم ( 925 ) 1 / 291 ، ومنها : عن عماربن ياسر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله وكلبقبري ملكاً أعطاه أسماع الخلائق فلا يصلي علي أحد إلى يوم القيامة إلا أبلغنيباسمه واسم أبيه هذا فلان بن فلان قد صلى عليك " أخرجه البزار في مسنده رقم ( 1425 ) 4 / 254 – 255 ، وذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 10 / 162 ، وقال : نعيم بن ضمضمضعفه بعضهم وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح ، وذكره الألباني شاهداً في السلسلة الصحيحة 4 / 44 – 45 ، ومنها : عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم : " أكثروا الصلاة علي فإن الله وكل بي ملكاً عند قبري فإذا صلى علي رجلمن أمتي قال لي ذلك الملك : يا محمد إن فلان بن فلان صلى عليك الساعة " . أخرجهالألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم ( 1530 ) 4 / 43 – 45 وصححه .
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله : " عند قوله تعالى : ( أَوَ مَن كَانَ مَيْتًا ) أي كافرًا فأحييناه أي بالإيمان والهدى وهذا لا نزاع فيه وفيه إطلاق الموت وإرادة الكفر بلا خلاف وكقوله لّيُنذِرَ مَن كَانَ حَيّاً وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ وكقوله تعالى وَمَا يستوي الأحياء وَلاَ الأموات أي لا يستوي المؤمنون والكافرون ومن أوضح الأدلّة على هذا المعنى أن قوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى الآية وما في معناها من الآيات كلّها تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه يحزنه عدم إيمانهم كما بيّنه تعالى في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِى يَقُولُونَ وقوله تعالى وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ وقوله وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وقوله تعالى فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ وكقوله تعالى فَلاَ تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسَراتٍ وقوله تعالى فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَى ءاثَارِهِمْ إِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بهذا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفاً وقوله تعالى لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ أَلاَّ يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدّم إيضاحه ولما كان يحزنه كفرهم وعدم إيمانهم أنزل اللَّه آيات كثيرة تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم بيّن له فيها أنه لا قدرة له صلى الله عليه وسلم على هدي من أضلّه اللَّه فإن الهدى والإضلال بيده جلَّ وعلا وحده وأوضح له أنه نذير وقد أتى بما عليه فأنذرهم على أَكمل الوجوه وأبلغها وأن هداهم وإضلالهم بيد من خلقهم ومن الآيات النازلة تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله هنا إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى أي لا تسمع من أضلّه اللَّه إسماع هدى وقبول وَمَا أَنتَ بهادي الْعُمْىِ عَن ضَلَالَتِهِمْ يعني ما تسمع إسماع هدى وقبول إلاّ من هديناهم للإيمان بآياتنا فَهُم مُّسْلِمُونَ ، والآيات الدالَّة على هذا المعنى كثيرة كقوله تعالى إِن تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِى مَن يُضِلُّ وقوله تعالى وَمَن يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يُطَهّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ وقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِى مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ولكن اللَّهَ يَهْدِى مَن يَشَاء وقوله تعالى أَفَأَنتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَن تُؤْمِنَ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَجْعَلُ الرّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ولو كان معنى الآية وما شابهها إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى أي الذين فارقت أرواحهم أبدانهم لما كان في ذلك تسلية له صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ترى واعلم أن آية النمل هذه جاءت آيتان أُخريان بمعناها الأولى منهما قوله تعالى في سورة الروم فَإِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلاَ تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاء إِذَا وَلَّوْاْ مُدْبِرِينَ وَمَا أَنتَ بهادي الْعُمْىِ عَن ضَلَالَتِهِمْ إِن تُسْمِعُ إِلاَّ مَن يُؤْمِنُ بِئَايَاتِنَا فَهُم مُّسْلِمُونَ ولفظ آية الروم هذه كلفظ آية النمل التي نحن بصددها فيكفي في بيان آية الروم ما ذكرنا في آية النمل والثانية منهما قوله تعالى في سورة فاطر إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُسْمِعُ مَن يَشَاء وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ وآية فاطر هذه كآية النمل والروم المتقدمتين لأن المراد بقوله فيها مَن فِى الْقُبُورِ الموتى فلا فرق بي قوله إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وبين قوله وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ لأن المراد بالموتى ومن في القبور واحد كقوله تعالى وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَن فِى الْقُبُورِ أي يبعث جميع الموتى من قُبِر منهم ومن لم يقبر وقد دلَّت قرائن قرءانيّة أيضًا على أن معنى آية فاطر هذه كمعنى آية الروم منها قوله تعالى قبلها وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَإِن تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ لأن معناها لا ينفع إنذارك إلا من هداه اللَّه ووفّقه فصار ممن يخشى ربّه بالغيب ويقيم الصلاة وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ أي الموتى أي الكفار الذين سبق لهم الشقاء كما تقدّم ومنها قوله تعالى أيضًا وَمَا يستوي الأعمى وَالْبَصِيرُ أي المؤمن والكافر وقوله تعالى بعدها وَمَا يستوي الأحياء وَلاَ الأموات أي المؤمنون والكفار ومنها قوله تعالى بعده إِنْ أَنتَ إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ أي ليس الإضلال والهدى بيدك ما أنت إلا نذير أي وقد بلّغت التفسير الثاني هو أن المراد بالموتى الذين ماتوا بالفعل ولكن المراد بالسماع المنفي في قوله إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى خصوص السماع المعتاد الذي ينتفع صاحبه به وأن هذا مثل ضرب للكفار والكفار يسمعون الصوت لكن لا يسمعون سماع قبول بفقه واتّباع كما قال تعالى وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِى يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ دُعَاء وَنِدَاء فهكذا الموتى الذين ضرب بهم المثل لا يجب أن ينفى عنهم جميع أنواع السماع كما لم ينف ذلك عن الكفار بل قد انتفى عنهم السماع المعتاد الذين ينتفعون به وأمّا سماع آخر فلا وهذا التفسير الثاني جزم به واقتصر عليه أبو العباس ابن تيمية كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء اللَّه في هذا المبحث وهذا التفسير الأخير دلَّت عليه أيضًا آيات من كتاب اللَّه جاء فيها التصريح بالبكم والصمم والعمى مسندًا إلى قوم يتكلّمون ويسمعون ويبصرون والمراد بصممهم صممهم عن سماع ما ينفعهم دون غيره فهم يسمعون غيره وكذلك في البصر والكلام وذلك كقوله تعالى في المنافقين صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ فقد قال فيهم صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ مع شدّة فصاحتهم وحلاوة ألسنتهم كما صرّح به في قوله تعالى فيهم وَإِن يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ أي لفصاحتهم وقوله تعالى فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُم بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ فهؤلاء الذين إن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم وإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوا المسلمين بألسنة حداد هم الذين قال اللَّه فيهم صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ وما ذلك إلاَّ أن صممهم وبكمهم وعماهم بالنسبة إلى شيء خاص وهو ما ينتفع به من الحقّ فهذا وحده هو الذي صمّوا عنه فلم يسمعوه وبكموا عنه فلم ينطقوا به وعموا عنه فلم يروه مع أنهم يسمعون غيره ويبصرونه وينطقون به كما قال تعالى وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ سَمْعاً وَأَبْصَاراً وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَلاَ أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلاَ أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مّن شيء وهذا واضح كما ترى ، وقد أوضحنا هذا غاية الإيضاح مع شواهده العربية في كتابنا دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب في سورة البقرة في الكلام على وجه الجمع بين قوله في المنافقين صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ مع قوله فيهم وَلَوْ شَاء اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وقوله فيهم سَلَقُوكُم بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ وقوله فيهم أيضًا وَإِن يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ وقد أوضحنا هناك أن العرب تطلق الصمم وعدم السماع على السماع الذي لا فائدة فيه وذكرنا بعض الشواهد العربية على ذلك مسألة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة اعلم أن الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه هو أن الموتى في قبورهم يسمعون كلام من كلّمهم وأن قول عائشة رضي اللَّه عنها ومن تبعها إنهم لا يسمعون استدلالاً بقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وما جاء بمعناها من الآيات غلط منها رضي اللَّه عنها وممن تبعها وإيضاح كون الدليل يقتضي رجحان ذلك مبني على مقدّمتين الأولى منهما أن سماع الموتى ثبت عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث متعدّدة ثبوتًا لا مطعن فيه ولم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ذلك خاص بإنسان ولا بوقت والمقدمة الثانية هي أن النصوص الصحيحة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في سماع الموتى لم يثبت في الكتاب ولا في السنة شيء يخالفها وتأويل عائشة رضي اللَّه عنها بعض الآيات على معنى يخالف الأحاديث المذكورة لا يجب الرجوع إليه لأن غيره في معنى الآيات أولى بالصواب منه فلا ترد النصوص الصحيحة عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بتأوّل بعض الصحابة بعض الآيات وسنوضح هنا إن شاء اللَّه صحة المقدمتين المذكورتين وإذا ثبت بذلك أن سماع الموتى ثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير معارض صريح علم بذلك رجحان ما ذكرنا أن الدليل يقتضي رجحانه أمّا المقدمة الأولى وهي ثبوت سماع الموتى عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد قال البخاري في صحيحه حدّثني عبد اللَّه بن محمد سمع روح بن عبادة حدّثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة قال ذكر لنا أنس بن مالك عن أبي طلحة أن نبيّ اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر يوم بدر بأربعة وعشرين رجلاً من صناديد قريش فقذفوا في طوي من أطواء بدر خبيث مخبث وكان إذا ظهر على قوم أقام بالعرصة ثلاث ليال فلمّا كان ببدر اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشدّ عليها رحلها ثم مشى واتّبعه أصحابه وقالوا ما نرى ينطلق إلا لبعض حاجته حتى قام على شفة الركي فجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم يا فلان ابن فلان ويا فلان ابن فلان أيسرّكم أنكم أطعتم اللَّه ورسوله فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربّنا حقًا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقًا قال فقال عمر يا رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها فقال رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي نفس محمّد بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم قال قتادة أحياهم اللَّه له حتى أسمعهم توبيخًا وتصغيرًا ونقمة وحسرة وندمًا فهذا الحديث الصحيح أقسم فيه النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الأحياء الحاضرين ليسوا بأسمع لما يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أولئك الموتى بعد ثلاث وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ولم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك تخصيصًا وكلام قتادة الذي ذكره عنه البخاري اجتهاد منه فيما يظهر وقال البخاري في صحيحه أيضًا حدثني عثمان حدّثني عبدة عن هشام عن أبيه عن ابن عمر رضي اللَّه عنهما قال وقف النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على قليب بدر فقال هل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقاً ثم قال إنهم الآن يسمعون ما أقول فذكر لعائشة فقالت إنما قال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إنهم الآن ليعلمون أن الذي كنت أقول لهم هو الحق ثم قرأت إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى حتى قرأت الآية انتهى من صحيح البخاري وقد رأيته أخرج عن صحابيين جليلين هما ابن عمر وأبو طلحة تصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أُولئك الموتى يسمعون ما يقول لهم وردّ عائشة لرواية ابن عمر بما فهمت من القرءان مردود كم سترى إيضاحه إن شاء اللَّه تعالى وقد أوضحنا في سورة بني إسرائيل في الكلام على قوله تعالى وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى أن ردّها على ابن عمر أيضًا روايته عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الميّت يعذّب ببكاء أهله بما فهمت من الآية مردود أيضًا وأوضحنا أن الحقّ مع ابن عمر في روايته لا معها فيما فهمت من القرءان وقال البخاري في صحيحه أيضًا حدّثنا عياش حدثنا عبد الأعلى حدثنا سعيد قال وقال لي خليفة حدثنا ابن زريع حدثنا سعيد عن قتادة عن أنس رضي اللَّه عنه عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن العبد إذ وضع في قبره وتولّى عنه أصحابه وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم أتاه ملكان فيقعدانه فيقولان ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول أشهد أنه عبد اللَّه ورسوله فيقال أنظر إلى مقعدك من النار أبدلك اللَّه به مقعدًا في الجنّة الحديث وقد رأيت في هذا الحديث الصحيح تصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الميّت في قبره يسمع قرع نعال من دفنوه إذا رجعوا وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ولم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه تخصيصًا وقال مسلم بن الحجاج رحمه اللَّه في صحيحه حدّثني إسحاق بن عمر بن سليط الهذلي حدّثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت قال : قال أنس كنت مع عمر ح وحدثنا شيبان بن فروخ واللفظ له حدّثنا سليمان بن المغيرة بن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال كنّا مع عمر بين مكّة والمدينة فتراءينا الهلال الحديث وفيه فقال إن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرينا مصارع أهل بدر بالأمس يقول هذا مصرع فلان غدًا إن شاء اللَّه قال فقال عمر فوالذي بعثه بالحقّ ما أخطأوا الحدود التي حدّ رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعلوا في بئر بعضهم على بعض فانطلق رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انتهى إليهم فقال يا فلان ابن فلان ويا فلان ابن فلان هل وجدتم ما وعدكم اللَّه ورسوله حقًّا فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني اللَّه حقًّا قال عمر يا رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف تكلّم أجسادًا لا أرواح فيها قال ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم غير أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يردوا عليّ شيئًا حدّثنا هداب بن خالد حدّثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك قلتى بدر ثلاثًا ثم أتاهم فقام عليهم فناداهم فقال يا أبا جهل بن هشام يا أُميّة بن خلف يا عتبة بن ربيعة يا شيبة بن ربيعة أليس قد وجدتم ما وعدكم اللَّه حقًّا فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني ربي حقًّا فسمع عمر قول النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول اللَّها كيف يسمعوا وأنّى يجيبوا وقد جيفوا قال والذي نفسي بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يجيبوا ثم أمر بهم فسحبوا فألقوا في قليب بدر ثم ذكر مسلم بعد هذا رواية أنس عن أبي طلحة التي ذكرناها عن البخاري فترى هذه الأحاديث الثابتة في الصحيح عن عمر وابنه وأنس وأبي طلحة رضي اللَّه عنهم فيها التصريح من النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الأحياء الحاضرين ليسوا بأسمع من أولئك الموتى لما يقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أقسم صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ولم يذكر تخصيصًا وقال مسلم رحمه اللَّه في صحيحه أيضًا حدّثنا عبد بن حميد حدّثنا يونس بن محمد حدّثنا شيبان بن عبد الرحمان عن قتادة حدّثنا أنس بن مالك قال قال نبيّ اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم إن العبد إذا وُضع في قبره وتولّى عنه أصحابه إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم قال يأتيه ملكان فيعقدانه الحديث وفيه تصريح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بسماع الميّت في قبره قرع النعال وهو نصّ صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى وظاهره العموم في كل من دفن وتولّى عنه قومه كما ترى ومن الأحاديث الدالَّة على عموم سماع الموتى ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه حدّثنا يحيى بن يحيى التميمي ويحيى بن أيوب وقتيبة بن سعيد قال يحيى بن يحيى أخبرنا وقال الآخران حدّثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن شريك وهو ابن أبي نمر عن عطاء بن يسار عن عائشة رضي اللَّه عنها أنّها قالت كان رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم كلّما كان ليلتها من رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من آخر الليل إلى البقيع فيقول السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين وأتاكم ما توعدون غدًا مؤجلون وإنا إن شاء اللَّه بكم لاحقون اللَّهمّ اغفر لأهل بقيع الفرقد ولم يقم قتيبة قوله وأتاكم ما توعدون وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم عنها قالت كيف أقول لهم يا رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قولي السلام على أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ويرحم اللَّه المستقدمين منّا والمستأخرين وإنّا إن شاء اللَّه بكم للاحقون ثم قال مسلم رحمه اللَّه حدّثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وزهير بن حرب قالا حدّثنا محمد بن عبد اللَّه الأسدي عن سفيان عن علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلّمهم إذا خرجوا إلى المقابر فكان قائلهم يقول في رواية أبي بكر السلام على أهل الديار وفي رواية زهير السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين وإنا إن شاء اللَّه بكم للاحقون نسأل اللَّه لنا ولكم العافية انتهى من صحيح مسلم وخطابه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل القبور بقوله السلام عليكم وقوله وإنا إن شاء اللَّه بكم ونحو ذلك يدلّ دلالة واضحة على أنهم يسمعون سلامه لأنهم لو كانوا لا يسمعون سلامه وكلامه لكان خطابه لهم من جنس خطاب المعدوم ولا شكّ أن ذلك ليس من شأن العقلاء فمن البعيد جدًّا صدوره منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيأتي إن شاء اللَّه ذكر حديث عمرو بن العاص الدالّ على أن الميّت في قبره يستأنس بوجود الحيّ عنده ، وإذا رأيت هذه الأدلّة الصحيحة الدالَّة على سماع الموتى فاعلم أن الآيات القرءانية كقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وقوله وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِى الْقُبُورِ لا تخالفها وقد أوضحنا الصحيح من أوجه تفسيرها وذكرنا دلالة القرائن القرءانية عليه وأن استقراء القرءان يدلّ عليه ، وممّن جزم بأن الآيات المذكورة لا تنافي الأحاديث الصحيحة التي ذكرناها . ..
أضواء البيان في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 6 / 126- 142

----------


## أم تميم

سُئل الشيخ ابن باز - رحمهُ الله - ..

هل يعرف الميت أخبارنا، وكيف ذلك إذا كان يعرفها، وهل يسمعنا إذا ذهبنا إلى مكان القبر وكلمناه؟

هذا فيه تفصيل، أما كونه يسمع أخبارهم على الإطلاق فلا، يقول الله سبحانه: إِنَّكَ لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى.. (80) سورة النمل، ويقول سبحانه: ..وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِي الْقُبُورِ (22) سورة فاطر، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له)، ومن ذلك السمع ينقطع، إلا ما جاء به النص، يعني هو مستثنى، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن الميت إذا انصرفوا عنه فإنه يسمع قرع نعالهم)، هذا جاء به النص، كونه يسمع في قبره الملك إذا سأله من ربك؟ من دينك؟ هذا جاء به النص، أما كونه يسمع أخبارهم في بيوتهم، لا، لا دليل عليه، ولا يعلم أخبارهم ولا يسمعها، أما من جاء يسلم عليه فهذا فيه خلاف بين أهل العلم، وفيه أخبار جاءت فيها ضعف، أنه إذا سلم عليه من يعرفه رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام، هذا قول له قوة، ومن هذا: الحديث الصحيح يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما من أحدٍ يسلم عليّ إلا رد الله عليّ روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام)، فهذا قول قوي، إذا سلم عليه من يعرفه في الدنيا وكونه ترد عليه روحه حتى يرد السلام قول قوي، ولكن الأحاديث في صحتها نظر، فيها ضعف، فيقال: يمكن هذا، الله أعلم يمكن، إن صحت الأخبار؛ لأن الأخبار فيها ضعف. 

*( نورٌ على الدرب ) * 
*

----------


## ابوعمارالغامدي

(كونه يسمع أخبارهم على الإطلاق فلا،) (أما من جاء يسلم عليه فهذا فيه خلاف بين أهل العلم، وفيه أخبار جاءت فيها ضعف، أنه إذا سلم عليه من يعرفه رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام، هذا قول له قوة، ومن هذا: الحديث الصحيح يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما من أحدٍ يسلم عليّ إلا رد الله عليّ روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام)، فهذا قول قوي، إذا سلم عليه من يعرفه في الدنيا وكونه ترد عليه روحه حتى يرد السلام قول قوي، ولكن الأحاديث في صحتها نظر، فيها ضعف، فيقال: يمكن هذا، الله أعلم يمكن، إن صحت الأخبار؛ لأن الأخبار فيها ضعف.)شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... اخي ابوعبدالله  شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ام تميم

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

*الأصل في النصوص العموم فلا تخصيص إلا بنص ،** وكما تعلم أمور الحياة البرزخية وراء العقل لا مدخل**فيها للرأي ولا الاجتهاد ، وإنما مرجعها للنص فقط ، ومن ناحية أخرى فلما ذا لا يوجد**نص من السنة لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ينفي السماع بل عامة نصوص السنة الصحيحة الصريحة تثبت**السماع كما تقدم ذلك من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه**قال : " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام " .أخرجه أبو**داوود في كتاب المناسك ، باب زيارة القبور رقم ( 2041 ) 2 / 534 ، وأحمد 2 / 527 ،**والطبراني في الأوسط رقـم ( 3092 ) 3 / 262 ، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى 5 / 245 ،**وشعب الإيمان رقم ( 1581 ) 2 / 217 ، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داوود رقم** ( 2041 ) 1 / 570** ، وفي مشكاة المصابيح رقم ( 925 ) 1 / 291 ، ومن حديث عمار بن ياسر**رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله وكل بقبري ملكاً**أعطاه أسماع الخلائق فلا يصلي علي أحد إلى يوم القيامة إلا أبلغني باسمه واسم أبيه**هذا فلان بن فلان قد صلى عليك " أخرجه البزار في مسنده رقم ( 1425 ) 4 / 254 – 255**، وذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 10 / 162 ، وقال : نعيم بن ضمضم ضعفه بعضهم وبقية**رجاله رجال الصحيح ، وذكره الألباني شاهداً في السلسلة الصحيحة 4 / 44 – 45 ، ومن**حديث أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "* *أكثروا الصلاة علي فإن الله وكل بي ملكاً عند قبري فإذا صلى علي رجل من أمتي قال لي**ذلك الملك : يا محمد إن فلان بن فلان صلى عليك الساعة " . أخرجه الألباني في سلسلة**الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم ( 1530 ) 4 / 43 – 45 وصححه ، وحديث سماع قرع النعال ، وحديث**ما أنت بأسمع منهم وحديث وصية عمرو بن العاص بالمقام عند قبره مقدار ما تنحر الجزور**وفيه لأستأنس بكم وأعرف ما أراجع به رسل ربي إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث الكثيرة التي**سبقت فيما كتبه الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله وقال بعد مناقشة تلك النصوص**من الكتاب والسنة : إن الذي يرجّحه الدليل أن الموتى يسمعون سلام الأحياء وخطابهم**سواء قلنا إن اللَّه يردّ عليهم أرواحهم حتى يسمعوا الخطاب ويردّوا الجواب أو قلنا**إن الأرواح أيضًا تسمع وتردّ بعد فناء الأجسام لأنا قد قدّمنا أن هذا ينبني على**مقدّمتين ثبوت سماع الموتى بالسنة الصحيحة وأن القرءان لا يعارضها على التفسير**الصحيح الذي تشهد له القرائن القرءانيّة واستقراء القرءان وإذا ثبت ذلك بالسنة**الصحيحة من غير معارض من كتاب ولا سنّة ظهر بذلك رجحانه على تأوّل عائشة رضي اللَّه**عنها ومن تبعها بعض آيات القرءان كما تقدّم إيضاحه وفي الأدلّة التي ذكرها ابن**القيّم في كتاب الروح على ذلك مقنع للمنصف وقد زدنا عليها ما رأيت والعلم عند**اللَّه تعالى**.*

----------


## ابوعمارالغامدي

اشكرك اخي الحبيب أبوعبدالله على هذا الطرح المقنع...و المسألة فيها خلاف قوي كما تقدم من كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى...
ولكن الأظهر والله أعلم لدي أن الميت لا يسمع حديث كل الذي حوله من الذين زاروه أو قبروووه بل يسمع ما ذكر بالنص من الكتاب والسنة مثل السلام و قرع نعالهم .....وغيره منما ذكر في الكتاب و السنة بالنص...

وأشكرك مره أخرى

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

نصوص السنة الصحيحة مصرحة بالسماع وكيفية السماع لا يعلمها إلا الله عز وجل ولامدخل للعقل في هذا الباب لأن أحوال الحياة البرزخية وراء العقل لا يعلم كيفيتها إلااله عز وجل نحن جاءتنا نصوص صحيحة مصرحة بأن الأموات يسمعون فالواجب علينا الإيمانبها والوقوف عندها والعمل بمقتضاها حتى يأتينا ما يخصصها ولا وجود له ، 
*قال* *الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله بعد مناقشة تلك النصوص من الكتاب والسنة : إن**الذي يرجّحه الدليل أن الموتى يسمعون سلام الأحياء وخطابهم سواء قلنا إن اللَّه**يردّ عليهم أرواحهم حتى يسمعوا الخطاب ويردّوا الجواب أو قلنا إن الأرواح أيضًا**تسمع وتردّ بعد فناء الأجسام لأنا قد قدّمنا أن هذا ينبني على مقدّمتين ثبوت سماع**الموتى بالسنة الصحيحة وأن القرءان لا يعارضها على التفسير الصحيح الذي تشهد له**القرائن القرءانيّة واستقراء القرءان وإذا ثبت ذلك بالسنة الصحيحة من غير معارض من**كتاب ولا سنّة ظهر بذلك رجحانه** .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

أنصح القارئ الكريم  بالرجوع إلى هذا الرابط http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5762

----------


## ابوعمارالغامدي

أشكرك أخي الحبيب أبوعبدالله على هذا الطرح و الايضاح...

----------


## الخدمة الإسلامية

اسأل الله ان يحفظكم ويستركم وان يسدد الى الحق خطاكم وان يرزقكم ما تتمنون وان يبارك فيكم أينما كنتم وان ينصر الإسلام والمسلمين فى كل مكان ,,, آمين

----------


## رضيت بالإسلام ديناً

الحمد لله وحده ,...

أخي الحبيب محمد مصطفى
قلت



> الأصل في النصوص العموم فلا تخصيص إلا بنص ،




و لكن ألا ترى أن العموم هو قوله سبحانه: ( إِنَّكَ لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى..) (80) سورة النمل، وقوله سبحانه: (وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَّن فِي الْقُبُورِ) (22) سورة فاطر ....

و باقي النصوص التي من السنة تخصص هذه النصوص العامة ؟؟؟


ألا ترى أن العكس أقرب حيث أن النص القرآني عام, و نصوص السنة مخصصة فيها تفصيل ...

-------------------


و ربما احتج المستغيث بالأموات بذلك أن الاولياء و الأنبياء يسمعون دعاءه دائماً !!!

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الآيات البينات على عدم سماع الاموات.......كتاب من تحقيق الألبانى رحمه الله....من تأليف أحد الاحناف لا يحضرنى اسمه...-وأرجو ألا اكون واهما_والكتاب قيم للغاية...ولكنه غير متوافر وهو وان كان موجودا فكتب الالبانى يغالى الناشرون فى ثمنها.....ولعله يصدر عن دار المعارف بخير ان شاء الله.

----------


## الطير الحنون

> الآيات البينات على عدم سماع الاموات.......كتاب من تحقيق الألبانى رحمه  الله....من تأليف أحد الاحناف لا يحضرنى اسمه...-وأرجو ألا اكون  واهما_والكتاب قيم للغاية...ولكنه غير متوافر وهو وان كان موجودا فكتب  الالبانى يغالى الناشرون فى ثمنها.....ولعله يصدر عن دار المعارف بخير ان  شاء الله.


نعم اخي الفاضل صحيح وهذا الكتاب يحسم المسالة بوضوح في سماع الاموات
وهو كتاب قيم جدا فمن اراد ان يعرف الجواب عن هذه المسالة فهذا الرابط : 
الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات عند الحنفية السادات ( لأول مرة )
للعلامة نعمان ابن المفسر الشهير محمود الألوسي ( 1252 - 1317 هـ ) 
حققه وقدم له وخرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه :
العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله
http://www.archive.org/details/abfasaehs

----------


## الطير الحنون

http://www.archive.org/details/abfasaehs

----------


## المكتب السري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي واستاذي ابو عبدالله محمد مصطفى تحية اجلال وتقدير لشخصك الكريم
هناك تساؤلات لدي وارجو ان تجيب عليها 



> نصوص السنة الصحيحة مصرحة بالسماع ولا يوجد حديث واحد لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ينفي السماع


من حيث ان نصوص السنة مصرحة بالسماع فهذا لا شك فيه , اسمحلي ان اسألك حوله عدة اسئلة  بعد قليل , اما قولك "لايوجد حديث واحد -اي دليل- ينفي السماع " فالدليل يكون لاثبات الوجود وليس عدم الوجود ..ما رأيك استاذي الفاضل ؟



> وسماع الأموات لا يقاس بالعقل ولا بالتخمين ولا مجال فيه للعقل والنصوص المصرحة بالسماع مثل حديث سماع قرع النعال وحديث


بينما هنا ذكرت قول ابن القيم :



> وقال أيضاً : ويكفي في هذا تسمية المسلِّم عليهم زائراً ، ولولا أنهم يشعرون به لما صح تسميته زائراً ، فإن المزور إن لم يعلم بزيارة من زاره ، لم يصح أن يقال زاره ، هذا هو المعقول من الزيارة عند جميع الأمم


 أظنه تناقض حيث اولا قلت : لا مجال للعقل فيه , ثم ذكرت قول ابن القيم الذي استعان بالمعقول .  فوضح لي رجاء

استدللت بحديث 



> ( السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ لاحِقُون )


 هذا دليل انهم يسمعون السلام , فكيف نستدل به على انهم يسمعون كل ما اقوله لهم , ولو كان ذلك صحيحا لأمكن احدهم ان يذهب الى قبر عدوه ويشتمه ويسبه ويذكر اهله بما يكره ولكان ذلك تقصيرا والعياذ بالله بحفظ سكينة الميت المسلم الميت في قبره , وارى ان هذا الحديث دل على انهم يسمعون السلام فقط .( اقصد في هذا الحديث  هناك فقط دليل على سمعهم السلام )
وهذا ينطبق على كل الاحاديث التي ذكرتها حول السلام على الاموات



> ( إِنَّ الْمَيِّتَ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ يَحْمِلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُغَسِّلُهُ ، وَمَنْ يُدَلِّيهِ فِي قَبْرِهِ )


يعرف كما يعرف الاصم الاشخاص .. ولم يقل يسمع .. وحتى لو قال يسمع كما في الاحاديث الباقية التي ذكرتها فانها تدل على سماعه في تلك اللحظة فقط ..



> " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام "


هنا ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصية به فقط ولا تشمل بقية الاموات



> " أكثروا الصلاة علي فإن الله وكل بي ملكاً عند قبري فإذا صلى علي رجلمن أمتي قال لي ذلك الملك : يا محمد إن فلان بن فلان صلى عليك الساعة "


ايضا هذه خاصية للرسول فقط



> أن نبيّ اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر يوم بدر بأربعة وعشرينرجلاً من صناديد قريش فقذفوا في طوي من أطواء بدر خبيث مخبث وكان إذا ظهر على قومأقام بالعرصة ثلاث ليال فلمّا كان ببدر اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشدّ عليها رحلهاثم مشى واتّبعه أصحابه وقالوا ما نرى ينطلق إلا لبعض حاجته حتى قام على شفة الركيفجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم يا فلان ابن فلان ويا فلان ابن فلان أيسرّكمأنكم أطعتم اللَّه ورسوله فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربّنا حقًا فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكمحقًا قال فقال عمر يا رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواحلها فقال رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي نفس محمّد بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لماأقول منهم t=5762[/url]


 هذا الحديث كالأحاديث السابقة لا يفهم منها التعميم 
لانه يوجد احتمال وارد بأن الله اسمع الاموات الكافرين هنا كلام النبي ليزيدهم حسرة , ومع وجود هذا الاحتمال المقبول ينتفي تأكيد التعميم تلقائيا .



> إن العبد إذ وضع في قبره وتولّى عنه أصحابه وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم


 هذه تدل على سماعه قرع نعالهم , كيف نمط الدليل ونجعل الميت يسمع كل من يكلمه وفي كل وقت ؟

ارجو استاذي الفاضل ان لا ينصب اللوم علي اذا وجدت رأيا لي يخالف احد العلماء الاجلاء من السلف او الخلف , فلا يمكن الغاء العقل والانسياق وراء ما لا تقتنع به , كما فعل الشنقيطي عندما لم يرى بما رأته عائشة رضي الله عنها ,  ومن تبعها حينما رأوا :  إنهم لايسمعون استدلالاً بقوله تعالى إِنَّكَ لاَ تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى 
والسلام  استاذي الفاضل وشيخي الجليل

----------

